# Sub recommendations-Velodyne HGS-15 vs. ????



## imola ghost (Aug 16, 2008)

I've got a buddy who has a Velodyne HGS-15 and I think it really hits nice and clean with no distortion. I mean this thing sounds incredible and really fills his room nicely. I never knew that a sub could sound that good. I have a Definitive Supercube III right now that I use in my Living room but it doesn't come close to the Velodyne. I've also got a HSU VTF 2 (or something like that) upstairs in the room where I plan on putting my Home Theater and even though the HSU sounds nice it just doesn't come close the Velodyne either.

Can someone recommend a subs of that caliber that I should check out, without the Velodyne price tag? I'm sure there's got to be some gem of a sub that just thumps as clean as that thing.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

What is its' price?


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 16, 2008)

I think they original cost about $2500 maybe a little more. You can find them on the "used" market for roughly $1500.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I had an HGS-15 and replaced it with an SVS PB12-Plus/2 and was very impressed with the lower extension that I had been missing with the HGS-15. I ended up buying a pair of Plus/2's and then later upgraded to a pair of PC-Ultra's... talk about incredible.

At any rate, a PB13-Ultra or a PC-Ultra will both out perform the HGS-15.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Yup for commercial I'd suggest the SVS PB13Ultra as Sonnie said, or with you budget another option would be the JL Fathom/Gotham.
Either of those should at least match theSQ and will go loud and low.
And they are sexy, especially the JL's.

But I'd go for the Ultra over them most likely, plus you save money.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, agreed! the SVS PB13 Ultra is going to be hard to beat for the price. I have one and it sits in a very large room (15'x37')but still preforms well.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 16, 2008)

is the cylinder or box sub better of the SVS brand?


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> or with you budget another option would be the JL Fathom/Gotham.


If he's looking at a 1500 dollar used sub, the JL's (especially the gotham) will likely be out of his budget.
The 13Ultra would be right there though!:bigsmile:



imola ghost said:


> is the cylinder or box sub better of the SVS brand?


IMO, the box would be, only because it looks nicer. For subwoofer accoustics, cylindrical subs or boxed subs shouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm not positive, but I think there's a slight edge to the box in the Ultra series due to a slightly larger enclosure.

-Robb


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

consider the sound of the box and cylinder the same


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Going back to my DIY preference...Why don't you go that route? For around the price you're looking at you could create a sub that would easily put any that you named or others suggested to shame. I'm not saying that the subs that have been listed here are bad sub, far from it. I just think that for the price of a little elbow grease you'd have a huge smile on your face and probably a heavier wallet too.


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

the velodyne is supposed to be a pretty good sub with good sound quality, there are reviews available if you google it.


----------



## chengbin (Oct 21, 2007)

The PB13 is just in another league compared to the HGS 15 in HT. Music should be the same, with the edge going to the PB13 for low end grunt.


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

Chengbin,
Meaning in HT the svs can go much louder?
Just curious, not fussin, I own the svs and am aware of how it sounds.


----------



## chengbin (Oct 21, 2007)

Much louder, and with more authority.

According to this review, the first generation SVS 12'' Ultra beated the Velo HGS 18. 

"Compared to the SVS, it sounded a little more accurate, but didn't have as much impact"

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_8_4/subwoofers-12-2001.html

Bear in mind that this is the first generation 12'' Ultra, the newest 13'' Ultra is MUCH MUCH better. If the old 12'' Ultra can beat a HGS 18 in HT, the 13'' Ultra will MURDER the HGS 15.


----------

